# קרדיטים!



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

קרדיטים! 
עוד מעט נשואה חודש!
טוב שזה עבר!

כפי שניתן לראות החופה הייתה חופה אזרחית, הרבה בלאגן עם המשפחה של החתן בנושא. שווה!

ה"רב" היה מוסי רז.


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

חתן כלה 
באופן יחסי לקחנו את כל סיפור החתונה באופן קליל...

עשיתי את השער, איפור ,ומניקור פדיקור במקומות שונים סה"כ 700 שקלים.

את השמלה קניתי באווטלט ב1800 שקלים, לקחתי אותו התופרת בכדי לעצר, זה מעל התקציב שתכננתי להשקיע בשמלה, אבל החלטתי להימנע מחיפושים נוספים, זו היא השמלה השניה שמדדתי.

את בגדי החתן קנינו בזארה באמסטרדם כחודש לפני, חולצה ומכנסי פשתן מעורב, בחירה שלי, חתן קליל.

החתן שלי לא רוקד בכלל, את כל החלק של הריקודים הוא בילה בחוץ עם חברים, אני ביליתי את כל הערב על הרחבה.
סוף הלילה 2:00 מעט מעורפל בשל צריכת האלכוהול הרבה.

שנינו נהנינו מאד!


----------



## ronitvas (21/8/12)

תמונה גדולה!!!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (21/8/12)

אהבתי את הקלילות 
ובכלל, את כלה יפה


----------



## yael rosen (21/8/12)

את יפייפיה 
וסחטיין על הגישה!! 
אתם נראים מדהימים ומאושרים.


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

אולם האירועים 
התחתנו בערוגות הבושם, יש להם גן יפיפה לקבלת פנים (למרות שבקלות אפשר לקיים אירוע ל1000 אנשים בגן). האולם מקושקש מידי לטעמי, אבל זה לא היה חשוב במיוחד.

האוכל היה מאד טעים (כן אכלנו בחתונה שלנו), הצוות היה מקצועי במהלך האירוע, למרות שהם עשו טעות חמורה ושכחו לערוך שולחן שלם, הם הביאו וערכו שולחן חדש תוך כדי האירוע.
האנשים שהיו אמורים לשבת סביב השולחן עמדו כל הזמן הזה, למזלנו הם היו צעירים וסבלניים.

אני ואיתי בחרנו להסתובב בין האורחים בקבלת פנים, מאד מאד ממולץ, גם ככה כל הערב הזה עובר כל כך מאד.


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

כיף לנו בקבלת פנים


----------



## יום של שמש (21/8/12)

את פשוט מהממת! 
האיפור הורס והשמלה מדהימה!

מזל טוב!


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

להקה, ריקודים, יום ראשון 
לחתונה הזמנו להקת רוק שעושה קאברים לשירי רוק לועזיים בעיקר משנות ה90, להקה מדהימה!! (עם סולן חתיך מאד) "הרווקיסטים". 
חלק מהמבוגרים התלוננו בשל הוויליום הגבוה של הופעת הרוק החייה, 
מבחינתי זה היה החלק הכי חשוב בחתונה, הם היו באמת מדהימים, זו הייתה אלטרנטיבה מצויינת למזרחית.

החתונה התקיימה ביום ראשון במוצאי תשעה באב, למרות זאת חלק ניכר מהאורחים רקדו עד לשעה שתיים לפנות בוקר.
בחתונה היו כ200 צעירים, מתוך 400 מוזמנים, בשעה 11 לאחר צאת הקינוחים הלכו רוב המבוגרים, ונשארו הצעירים רוקדים ברובם, ובר הלילה.
לשמחתי רוב החברים שלי הגיעו במונית, כך שיכלו להשתכר לחלוטין.

(מצטערת על יכולת התחביר הלקוויה שלי, אני דסלקטית, דיסקלקולית מאובחנת, כך שכתיבה הוא לא הצד החזק שלי)


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

עוד ריקודים


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

ועוד...


----------



## lanit (21/8/12)

היינו בחתונה שם וגם סבלנו מהווליום 
כך שיכול להיות שזו לא הלהקה אלא המקום. אנחנו בזמנו ברחנו לאיזור של הקפה, ועזבנו את החתונה בסביבות עשר וחצי בשל כך...

אל תתנצלי על הכתיבה! אתם נראים שמחים ומאושרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון מזל טוב!


----------



## sharon.sherry (21/8/12)

מי זה הסולן? קימל?


----------



## ימיממה (23/8/12)

קימל? מי זה קימל?


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

איפור 
זו התמונה היחידה מהאיפור שלי, מצולמת על ידי חברה, בסמארטפון שלה.

התאפרתי במאק, זה לקח 20 דקות, הייתי מאד מרוצה מהתוצאה. המאפרות של מאק מאד מוצלחות, והאיפור איכותי ביותר.

להתאפר במאק עולה 350 שקלים, ובסכום הזה מקבלים אפור לבחירה. כמובן שללחוצות מאיתנו זה לא מתאים, צריך להיכנס לקניון בדרך כלל, ואין איפור ניסיון.


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

שיער 
את השיער עשתה לי ספרים נחמדה מנתניה ששכחתי את שמה.

השתמשתי בשני סחלבים אמיתיים שגנבתי לאמא שלי, הם החזיקו מאד יפה,


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (21/8/12)

איזו יפה את 
כייף לראות את התמונות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון מזל טוב


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

השושבינות המתוקות שלי 
הרבה ילדות קטנטנות במשפחה שלנו (אחת חסרה)

הן התרגשו, והכינו את עצמן עוד לפני שנקבעה החתונה.


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

ההצגה 
האחיינים של בן זוגי הכינו לנו הצגה בהפתעה.

הבנות שיחקו אותנו, והבן שיחק את הכלבים שלנו.


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (21/8/12)

ממש מתוקות 
רואים שהן מתרגשות


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (21/8/12)

מהממות!


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

מסיבת הרווקות 
את מסיבת הרווקות ארגנו שתי החברות הטובות ביותר שלי, כיוון שארבעת החברים היותר קרובים אלי הם גברים, היו גברים. היו 12 בנות\בנים 

הערב נערך בבית של אחת המארגנות, כלל שף (מאד לא נחמד, לא מומלץ), הרבה אלכוהול ומשחקי מסיבת רווקות. בסוף הערב נשארו לישון הקרובים ביותר.


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

מסיבת רווקות


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

מסיבת פיג'מות


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (21/8/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע! 
אצלי גם יש חברים קרובים גברים (אצלי זה שלושה) ואנשים קצת מפחידים אותי שזה לא ילך בגלל נוכחות הגברים.
לדעתי אם האנשים סבבה והאלכוהול איכותי הכל הולך טוב - מה דעתך?
ולמה התאכזבת מהשף?


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

בנים... 
החברות שלי ברובן מאד ליברליות, כך שלא הייתה שום בעיה לדבר על הכל.
לחברה אחת כן הייתה בעיה, אז היא לא שיתפה סיפורים במהלך משחקי החברה.
נשארנו לישון שלושה בנים וחמש בנות, זה היה החלק הכי טוב.

השף פשוט היה לא נחמד וחסר סבלנות. אבי מלמד, לקרוא לו שף זה יותר מידי לדעתי. טבח.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (21/8/12)

לא כל החברות שלי ליברליות 
אבל אפשר לומר שהבנים שיהיו הם בחורים ממש מגניבים שיקלילו את האווירה. לא מסוגלת לדמיין משהו בלעדיהם


----------



## דע1אותי (21/8/12)

את נראית מקסים 
שאלות על מק - היית מרוצה מהאיפור? עשו מה שביקשת בערך? לקנות מוצרים באותו הסכום, חייבים באותה היום או שמקבלים את זה כזיכוי? כמה עולה?


----------



## ימיממה (22/8/12)

מאק 
הן היו ממש טובות (גם חברות של התאפרו איתי). אני התאפרתי בסניף שבעת הכוכבים. אני מאד מרוצה.

לא הייתה לי כל כך דעה בנוגע לאיפור, רק לא רציתי איפור כבד, העור שלי לא בעייתי, ובעניים לא רציתי צללית.
אה, ורציתי אודם אדום...

מקבלים את האיפור בסה"כ 350 שקלים רק באותו היום, זה מאד קל. פשוט לוקחים חלק מהדברים שבהם איפרו אותך.


----------



## מורTLV (21/8/12)

איזה נעליים יפות! מאיפה? נוחות?


----------



## ימיממה (22/8/12)

מאד נוחות... 
הזמנתי אותן מאתר אמריקאי שלא עושה משלוחים לארץ...

הזמנתי אותך במיוחד במידת רוחב, כיוון שהרגל שלי מאד רחבה. בערך פעם ראשונה על עקבים.


----------



## Pixelss (22/8/12)

אהבתי את הגישה 
ואכן את מהממת!

רואים בתמונות שנהנתם ואין דבר יותר חשוב מזה בחתונה!

מאחלת לכם הרבה אושר אהבה וזוגיות טובה.


----------

